# 7 series thru 2 Series 2013 Madone and Domane Models Released



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Allright Boys and Girls, as expected we'll see a new 7 Series Madone, but the Kamm Tail also goes to the 6 series and 5 series as well. Trek has limited 6 series shipping today with the new shaping, dealers will get some cherry picked by Trek HQ for shipment. 

since there is no new Dura Ace 11 the stock 7.9 and 7.7 will be delayed until october and september, HOWEVER, Project 1 models will ship sooner. Perhaps as soon as late this week. 

The 5 and 6 models will ship over the next month if not sooner. 

The 2.1 and 2.3 alum bikes models will also now be called the Madone 2.1 and Madone 2.3

On the Domane front they rolled out 5, 4, 3, and 2 Series Domane models. The 4.5 Domane is currently available in open stock and shipping. Link is below. 

2 Series is Alum. 



Madone 7 Series - Trek Bicycle

Madone 6 Series - Trek Bicycle

Madone 5 Series - Trek Bicycle

2013 Domane 4.5 - Trek Bicycle

Madone 3 Series - Trek Bicycle

Madone 2 Series - Trek Bicycle

Domane 2 Series - Trek Bicycle


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

teoteoteo said:


> Allright Boys and Girls, as expected we'll see a new 7 Series Madone, but the Kamm Tail also goes to the 6 series and 5 series as well. Trek has limited 6 series shipping today with the new shaping, dealers will get some cherry picked by Trek HQ for shipment.
> 
> since there is no new Dura Ace 11 the stock 7.9 and 7.7 will be delayed until october and september, HOWEVER, Project 1 models will ship sooner. Perhaps as soon as late this week.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you're going to promote the heck out of this. Might be a good idea?:idea:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/pro-bike-fabian-cancellaras-trek-domane-6-series-maillot-jaune


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Chris-X said:


> I'm assuming you're going to promote the heck out of this. Might be a good idea?:idea:
> 
> Pro Bike: Fabian Cancellara's Trek Domane 6-Series Maillot Jaune | Cyclingnews.com


Myself personally? 

Not quite sure what you mean but seems like James article kind of says it all.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

Fabian is riding Domane but it is totally different bike. It is customized for him. 

It is a 58 cm but with 150 mm head tube length, if you look at the geometry on the site you will find 58 cm is with 195 mm head tube length. That's why they are saying riding Domane pro fit.

It is all marketing thing. Finally it is very near to the original Madone 6.9 he is riding as a setup and geometry but they want to promote the new bike, so that's why they customized for him.

Also if you check the new 7 series, the geometry is very near to the madone 6.9 2011. I can see a bit longer reach than the 6.9. I am not sure this will make us more aero on the bike or not. 

Currently I am happy with 2011 madone 6.9 SSL.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Different geometry for pros or not, both bikes are significantly changed from old 6.9 models.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Had a chance to ride a 4.5 Domane yesterday - felt softer, but was a LAZY turning bike compared to my 2010 6 Series Madone.

I'm going to give the new Madone 7's a chance...currently choosing a P1 paint scheme and will get my order finalized with the LBS when I get back from Markleeville.


----------



## taylor35 (Jun 27, 2012)

nor_cal_rider said:


> Had a chance to ride a 4.5 Domane yesterday - felt softer, but was a LAZY turning bike compared to my 2010 6 Series Madone.
> 
> I'm going to give the new Madone 7's a chance...currently choosing a P1 paint scheme and will get my order finalized with the LBS when I get back from Markleeville.


What diff do you think the Series 5 and up will have in light of the diff. seatmast? Would that make it feel ever softer? Im headed to dealers this week to see what they have and try to ride a few.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

He said it felt soft--he didn't like the geometry. Some people will prefer the laid back steering and would describe the Madone as twitchy (there are actually threads about it on this forum). Personally, I prefer twitchy.

norcalrider: I'm ordering my new Madone this week too. Trying to decide between Red, 9000 & 9070--leaning towards 9000.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

taylor35 said:


> What diff do you think the Series 5 and up will have in light of the diff. seatmast? Would that make it feel ever softer? Im headed to dealers this week to see what they have and try to ride a few.


I think the softer feel has to do with the "free floating" design of the seat tube. The intersection of the top tube and the seat tube appears to be a pin to hold it in place, but otherwise isolated from the top tube (using a plastic material between the 2 - sleeving the seat tube).

While my Madone does feel a little "twitchy" in the steering, it's responsiveness is perfect for me and my type of riding (I live/ride in the foothills of rural Northern California).



MarvinK said:


> He said it felt soft--he didn't like the geometry. Some people will prefer the laid back steering and would describe the Madone as twitchy (there are actually threads about it on this forum). Personally, I prefer twitchy.
> 
> norcalrider: I'm ordering my new Madone this week too. Trying to decide between Red, 9000 & 9070--leaning towards 9000.


MarvinK: I switched my 2010 Madone over to Di2 a couple months ago, and so far really love it (clean shifts, the FD trim adjustment depending on which rear cog you're on, and no more frayed RD cables inside the brifter). As such, I'm going to order my new series 7 with the 9070 and just keep my Ti bike "old school" (ie non-electric).

I'm looking at custom flames for my paint scheme...my 2010 is "tame" with the solid-outline logo scheme.

My last one was a 94 day wait...luckily I have 2 other road bikes and a cross bike to ride while waiting for TREK's newest "carbon-wonderbike"


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

Other than frame geometry, the Madone 2.3 and Domane 2.3 have almost identical components -- aluminum frame, carbon fork, and Shimano 105. Why is the Domane MSRP about $100 higher?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The Domane frame is more expensive across the board for the same level of carbon/aluminum. I imagine it's because of the suspension design.


----------



## taylor35 (Jun 27, 2012)

nor_cal_rider said:


> I think the softer feel has to do with the "free floating" design of the seat tube. The intersection of the top tube and the seat tube appears to be a pin to hold it in place, but otherwise isolated from the top tube (using a plastic material between the 2 - sleeving the seat tube).
> 
> While my Madone does feel a little "twitchy" in the steering, it's responsiveness is perfect for me and my type of riding (I live/ride in the foothills of rural Northern California).
> 
> ...


Agree - softer feel in the seat tube is what I think as well. Geometry is diff as well but think the design of the give in the tube is part of the "play" feeling people are getting.


----------



## taylor35 (Jun 27, 2012)

I rode the Series 4 and 5 yesterday at LBS (briefly). The 4 was my size and the 5 was a size too small. The 4 was in the white black and the 5 in red white. Hard to judge on just maybe a 1 mile ride each but they were smooth machines. The parking lot and road i was on were pretty smooth so hard to really judge the claims of how smooth they ride on rough terrain. I may go back for a longer ride on the Series 5 when they get one built in my size. Clearly they are becoming pretty available now though.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

For those shopping the 2 series alum's are shipping to dealers now.


----------

